# MILAN | East UpTown | 90m | 50m | 50m | T/O



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*East UpTown*
Milan | Italy
design | Scandurra Studio, Zanetti Design Architettura * client | EuroMilano * official website | uptown-milano.it







Part of the mixed-use development Cascina Merlata, located nearby the future MIND-Milano Innovation District, and served by public transports, the UpTown project is divided into two residential areas. The project represents an open residential system concordant to the existent urban structure and the landscape. The development of the blocks is delimited by the 250,000 square meters public park and by a secondary road.








Between these two boundaries, the potentiality of the open space extends throughout an inner route, composed of a sequence of urban areas linked to one another and to the park. The disposition of the buildings is large-scale regulated by axes, trajectories, perspectives. Small anchor points in the main public routes, hubs, intersections, together with entrances and transparencies contribute to developing a system of relationships that cooperates with the total project of the plan.

East UpTown is composed of zero-carbon emissions two linear buildings and three towers, with different sizes of apartments. On the ground floor of the buildings, there are common spaces for residents such as concierge service with the delivery area, gym, laundry, smart working areas.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Andrea Cherchi


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Valter Repossi-Urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------

